# Hymenopus coronatus



## sufistic (Dec 11, 2009)

Been surfing Japanese mantid sites and it seems that they're very prolific breeders too. From what I found, other than Malaysians, only the Japanese have kept Parymenopus davisoni in culture.

This photo is very interesting. The Indonesian Orchid is on the left and the Malaysian is on the right. Notice the difference in size and markings. Here's another photo of both males and females. Malaysian Orchid on the left and Indonesian on the right.

I don't know Japanese, Google Translate helped although some of the translations are pretty funny. I found out that the Japanese seem to have a constant supply of Orchids from Indonesia. I believe Fisherman_Brazil have kept the Indonesian ones before. Anyone else here kept them before?


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2009)

Lot of size difference there.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Lot of size difference there.


Yeah and the markings on the Indonesian Orchid are more subtle than the Malaysian one. Both of the Indonesian and Malaysian males are similar in size and markings though.


----------



## ismart (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool comparison photo's!  I did not realize there were any physical differences between them.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 11, 2009)

ismart said:


> Cool comparison photo's!  I did not realize there were any physical differences between them.


Yeah, the size difference is quite huge. Do a Google Image search on ハナカマキリ and you'll see that the Japanese stock seem to be mostly Indonesian ones. They're very much softer in terms of looks than what most of us have which would be the Malaysian Orchid.

You'll even find a threat pose photo of P.davisoni by doing that search!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2009)

I have traded ooths with Luke when he was in the hobby, I wonder if he had both going?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have traded ooths with Luke when he was in the hobby, I wonder if he had both going?


Yeah I remember Luke had both from this thread. Wonder what happened to that 'experiment'.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I know he is busy and probably sold all he had to concentrate on his work and famiily, raising mantis is a long and hard job!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well I know he is busy and probably sold all he had to concentrate on his work and famiily, raising mantis is a long and hard job!


True, did he give up the hobby though? I thought he's still around. He keeps a lotta interesting species.


----------

